# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Al twee maanden niet ongesteld..

## DenisePoison

Hallo,

Ik ben ten einde raad, ik ben achttien jaar oud en ben inmiddels al twee maanden niet ongesteld geworden.

Op mijn veertiende werd vastgesteld dat ik een tumor (een teratoom) in mijn buik had, deze is verwijderd samen met één eileider en eierstok. Ik ben erg angstig en mijn huisarts weigert mijn angsten om wellicht met moeite zwanger te raken of helemaal niet meer zwanger te raken serieus te nemen. Met andere woorden: Ik word niet doorgewezen naar een gynaecoloog.

Ten einde raad ben ik nu hier beland en vraag me af of jullie misschien weten wat dit kan zijn. Ik weet zeker dat ik niet zwanger ben, omdat ik voor het laatst geslachtsgemeenschap heb gehad in mei, vorig jaar. Het zou dus onmogelijk zijn om twaalf maanden zwanger te zijn, haha. 

In ieder geval wil ik jullie alvast bedanken voor jullie bijdrage en ik hoop wat duidelijkheid te kunnen krijgen. 

Met vriendelijke groet,
Denise

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Denise,

Het is op zich heel normaal om enkele maanden niet ongesteld te worden. Toen ik 20 was duurde het een half jaar voordat ik ongesteld werd en nu heb ik twee prachtige kinderen. Het heeft dan vooral te maken met stress en er teveel mee bezig zijn. Maar zet die knop maar eens om. Dat is zo moeilijk. Uiteindelijk was het mij wel gelukt, maar dat kostte tijd. Ik weet eigenlijk niet hoe het is als je 1 eierstok en 1 eileider hebt. Daarom kan ik me je onzekerheid wel voorstellen en wil je zekerheid. Vreemd dat je huisarts je dan niet serieus neemt.

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige en psychosociale hulpverlener zou ik je wel willen helpen.

----------

